# درس أنعكاس النص ( في منتهى السهولة )



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

​ 
النهاردة جيبالكم درس انعكاس النص

في منتهى السهولة 

نبدأ الدرس بإسم يسوع المسيح

نفتح برنامج الفوتوشوب و نفتح عمل جديد و نكتب اللي عايزينة فية مع التاثيرات اللي حبينها

انا هنا عملت نموذج بسيط بخلفية سوداء وكتبت Jesus


[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/"]
	
[/URL]

وبعدين نضاعف لير الكتابة بالسحب على المربع الموضح في الصورة





على الطبقة اللي نسخناها نعمل التطبيق التالي :

Edit > Transform > Flip Vertical

[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/"]
	
[/URL]

هايظهر النص بالمقلوب هانسحبة عن طريق الاداة دي 



وبعد كدا نتحكم في وضوح النص المقلوب على زوقنا 

وانا في تطبيقي عملتة اصغر سنة بسيطة مع درجة الوضوح 17 % كما في الصورة





وبعد كدا حفظت الصورة عن طريق 

File > Save As ​ 
وأختار امتداد الصور JPEG​

والنتيجة





درس ساهل خالص 


ممكن أشوف تطبيقاتكم بقى


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

رااااااااااااااائع جدا يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الشرح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا مان على مرورك

انت مش عندك البرنامج

يلا طبق الشرح ووريني

ممكن تعمل الكتابة على صورة يعني فنن انت كدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

حاضر يا فندم ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 يناير 2009)

*بجد انا مش عارف اقولك 
ايه راااااائعة
بس دي انا عارفها
انا عايز الصور التانية
زي
دي
انا عارف اني رخم بس مش مشكلة



​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

زي دول يا بيشو 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64053​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يناير 2009)

*انا قبل ما اكتب تعليق

قمت بالتجربة

و نجحت

شكرا يا فراشة

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا امجد على الرد ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية

جزيل الشكر لك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يناير 2009)

الف شكر اخي المبارك كليم

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا فراشة شرح جمبل ولرائع الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتير مسعد ​


----------



## b2bo (30 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا يا فراشة علي الدرس و الشرح انتي بجد جدعه اوي ​*


----------



## ponponayah (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رااااااااااااائع يا فوشى
وانا بتعتى اهى*





*يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل و الشرح ممتاز
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------

